# How to decorate the Corners of Living Room?



## CarlaPila (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

I am struggling with a couple ideas for the ends of my living room. Its quite small but I love a cozy feeling! I was wondering if I should:

A: Add two white book shelves to each corner (this is what I really want)

B: End table with lamp in the right corner and a leaning/ladder shelf on the left corner of the room.

Let me know!


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

CarlaPila said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am struggling with a couple ideas for the ends of my living room. Its quite small but I love a cozy feeling! I was wondering if I should:
> 
> ...


I'd go for b and put some magazines and what not on the end table.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

> A: Add two white book shelves to each corner (this is what I really want)


Because it is your living room and that is what you want. Please yourself and to heck with impressing others.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

How about a bust of someone famous on a pedestal? That would be classy?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Like Colbyt said, do what pleases you. If you could post a few pictures, that would make it easier for us to give our opinions.


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> Because it is your living room and that is what you want. Please yourself and to heck with impressing others.


I can agree to that :thumbsup:


----------



## lacypride (Apr 23, 2015)

What about a book shelf on one end and a table on the other? you have the benefits of both ideas and still gives you the lighting. Personally I like shelves in the corners but I like my lighting even if it is just an accent lighting.


----------



## Barry Walker (May 6, 2015)

CarlaPila said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am struggling with a couple ideas for the ends of my living room. Its quite small but I love a cozy feeling! I was wondering if I should:
> 
> ...


I would suggest you to go for Plan B. The ladder shelf will make the empty corner of your room look fuller but not chaotic. 

Happy styling your room.


----------



## MeghanUceda (May 21, 2015)

I like the ladder shelf idea - it will add height and won't look too cluttered since you'll be able to see the wall through the shelves. Another idea is to add some plants...either some small potted plants at varying heights or a large one like a Bamboo Palm that thrives in low indoor light.


----------



## marks.fletchers (Jan 3, 2015)

If you do not have too much space to spare and are looking for a functional and practical decorating solution, then a simple reading nook and some smart lighting in the corner works best in the living room.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

You can go with plan B and to add more twist, you can add some corner shelves, few small chairs and a nice simple hanging light to turn that boring corner into a simple yet magnificent study place.


----------



## Lena Sterling (Jul 9, 2015)

CarlaPila said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am struggling with a couple ideas for the ends of my living room. Its quite small but I love a cozy feeling! I was wondering if I should:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your ideas are great enough, you can also use small picture frames. It is up to you.


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

I like book shelves, or leaning/ladder shelves


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

Can't see your picture for some reason. May be something on my end.


----------

